# Precious metal Refining system



## Kamal (May 20, 2013)

I want to make a small precious metals refining system that can refine gold, silver, palladium and rhodium etc. This system contains one titanium reactor and a solid liquid separator and fume scrubber etc. I need complete details on how to make it. Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Kamal


----------



## Claudie (May 20, 2013)

Seriously?


----------



## Smack (May 20, 2013)

How did you end up here wanting that?


----------



## Palladium (May 20, 2013)

You know what? I just happen to have a pdf version of a system that would be perfect for you. It has all the instructions, both written and on dvd. It has a materials list with where to purchase everything at and it even comes with telephone and on site support free of charge. All guaranteed to answer all your wishes.


http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=21024


----------



## Claudie (May 20, 2013)

I tried but I couldn't stop myself. I clicked the link. Very informative, I had no idea that even existed. :|


----------



## Palladium (May 20, 2013)

Claudie said:


> I tried but I couldn't stop myself. I clicked the link.



:twisted:


----------



## Palladium (May 20, 2013)

Somehow i think this should go here. Welcome to this weeks episode of " Living Room Refining "

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcTtUivonT4[/youtube]


----------



## jimdoc (May 20, 2013)

He is, or was a member here, I forget the user name.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (May 20, 2013)

Who ever he is i like the fact he wants to learn, but what he has set up by mixing chemicals and melting in the house is not very wise at all. He did seem to have the concept, but the rest he has a ways to go on. Number one safety!


----------



## Claudie (May 20, 2013)

That sounds like a gas engine running the exhaust fan :shock: 
I want to comment on that fancy storage cabinet for the Hydrogen Peroxide, but I just don't know what to say :roll: 

Videos like this are what I was referring to on another post about the dangerous and false information that is being spread on youtube. Sadly, people watch these videos and try to mimic them at home. :|


----------



## Smack (May 21, 2013)

Lol, pull out work drawers? Someone should tell him they are for writing on. Did you guys know they don't teach cursive in school any more? Pretty soon they won't have running in gym class...if they would even have gym class.


----------



## Kamal (Jun 6, 2013)

Smack said:


> Lol, pull out work drawers? Someone should tell him they are for writing on. Did you guys know they don't teach cursive in school any more? Pretty soon they won't have running in gym class...if they would even have gym class.


I was under the impression that people who maintain their prescence on gold forum are creative people of great determination and positive attitude. I really thank those who have provided encouraging inputs and appreciated the endeavour. But at the same time, I am very much shocked to learn that there is no shortage of stupid people also on this forum who dont even know how to express themselves and address an issue.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kamal said:


> Smack said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, pull out work drawers? Someone should tell him they are for writing on. Did you guys know they don't teach cursive in school any more? Pretty soon they won't have running in gym class...if they would even have gym class.
> ...



So lets look at your attitude.
You come here, your first post is that you do have something in mind, perhaps great business idea and you want us to tell you how to do it. You even go so far as to ask for complete details on how to make something you dream about in your head.



Kamal said:


> I want to make a small precious metals refining system that can refine gold, silver, palladium and rhodium etc. This system contains one titanium reactor and a solid liquid separator and fume scrubber etc. I need complete details on how to make it. Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!
> Kamal



Then, when you do not get exactly what you feel you are entitled to you are going to lecture us to be more creative to give you some inputs in your endeavor?
And then you are going to call us stupid?
Excuse me. Really?
You are free to go back to where you came from. There is no free lunch here.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 6, 2013)

Kamal said:


> who dont even know how to express themselves and address an issue.



Oh i expressed it as well as addressed it. Maybe you just missed it.


----------



## Kamal (Jun 6, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> Kamal said:
> 
> 
> > Smack said:
> ...



Dear friend, please cool down and try to understand what I mean. I am a man of fifty eight years of age. And I am a manufacturer of this precious metal refining system for thirty years, and I also provide training for precious metal recovery. I strongly believe in three things, one is that this world is full of intelligent and innovative people, and the other is that we should always use our words wisely, and, love and respect each and every individual in this world. And the day we start thinking that we are the best, our progress stops.
Most of the famous inventors of very important things were ridiculed in their initial stages of invention. But once they proved themselves the same people honoured them. Few days back I came across this forum and I decided to benefit from the experience and ideas of you people. See, we are living in a competitive age. So, you have to constantly work on improving the quality and performance of your product. So, I made a very simple posting as a naive person, because you get the best when you don’t impose yourself on people. And we all keep evolving and learning new things every day. You can even learn a lot of things from kids.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 6, 2013)

Kamal said:


> Few days back I came across this forum and I decided to benefit from the experience and ideas of you people



So in other words your post was misleading right from the start. Great way to introduce yourself ! You use them ethics in your business practices to? I'm all for discussion and sharing ideas, but that's not what this is about.


----------



## kurt (Jun 6, 2013)

" Living Room Refining " --- does that mean I need to move the kitchen stove along with its vent hood & the sink into my living room so I can watch TV while refining --- wouldn't it just be easier to move the TV into the kitchen :?: :shock: :roll: :lol: :twisted: :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Claudie (Jun 6, 2013)

Kamal said:


> Dear friend, please cool down and try to understand what I mean. I am a man of fifty eight years of age. *And I am a manufacturer of this precious metal refining system for thirty years,* and I also provide training for precious metal recovery. I strongly believe in three things, one is that this world is full of intelligent and innovative people, and the other is that we should always use our words wisely, and, love and respect each and every individual in this world. And the day we start thinking that we are the best, our progress stops.
> Most of the famous inventors of very important things were ridiculed in their initial stages of invention. But once they proved themselves the same people honoured them. Few days back I came across this forum and I decided to benefit from the experience and ideas of you people. See, we are living in a competitive age. So, you have to constantly work on improving the quality and performance of your product. So, I made a very simple posting as a naive person, because you get the best when you don’t impose yourself on people. And we all keep evolving and learning new things every day. You can even learn a lot of things from kids.


 
Can we see this device, or a link to where it is shown?


----------



## kurt (Jun 6, 2013)

Kamal said:


> Dear friend, please cool down and try to understand what I mean. I am a man of fifty eight years of age. And I am a manufacturer of this precious metal refining system for thirty years, and I also provide training for precious metal recovery. I strongly believe in three things, one is that this world is full of intelligent and innovative people, and the other is that we should always use our words wisely, and, love and respect each and every individual in this world. And the day we start thinking that we are the best, our progress stops.
> Most of the famous inventors of very important things were ridiculed in their initial stages of invention. But once they proved themselves the same people honoured them. Few days back I came across this forum and I decided to benefit from the experience and ideas of you people. See, we are living in a competitive age. So, you have to constantly work on improving the quality and performance of your product. So, I made a very simple posting as a naive person, because you get the best when you don’t impose yourself on people. And we all keep evolving and learning new things every day. You can even learn a lot of things from kids.



Kamal - I have to agree with Palladium you started out representing your self in a very misleading way - you may be right about getting the best feed back results by not imposing your self on others - but then you should also be smart enough to know that when you represent your self as a stupid fool you are going to get a stupid fools response.

At this point - I now have a hard time believing anything you say - because I am not sure if you are the dummy you represented your self as to start with - or the smart person you now claim to be - & no matter what you now say - I will now have a hard time believing it - because you were dishonest in the first place

We have on this froum members that are in fact professional large volume refiners - some that own their own refineries - some that work for large refiners - some that have retired from their own refineries & one that is a refining consultant for large refineries & many members here are in fact professional in their knowledge of refining even though they only practice it as a hobby

You are NOT going to fool these people & we do not suffer fools that think so here - period

If you are in fact who & what you say in the above quote - you would have been much better off posting your company info in the "Refiners, Buyers, Assayers, etc" part of this forum to start with - & then posting your ideas/questions about building a system in the "build Your Own Equipment" part of the forum

As is - you can most likely kiss an hope of being a respected &/or valued member of this forum good buy - including any bussiness you hoped to generate as a member here

I could be wrong about that - but it is going to take some real doing now on your part to save face

Kurt 
P.S. I smell another Dr Poa coming on


----------



## Smack (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry you don't have the proper equipment to work with or on Kamal, the work drawers you refer to on that desk are not for the work you want to do, hence my reference to writing. If you want to take it out of context and call them work drawers because some people write for a living and would call them their work drawers that's fine but it's still out of context and I'm still correct in my previous statement. Sorry you got upset over that, just thought it was a bit comical, I understand now that you are serious about this.

P.S. My previous comment was on the video that Palladium posted.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 6, 2013)

To clarify I do not think Kamal is connected with that video, it was only put here as reference on how these set ups should not look like.

Point is that he simply ask for something like it is normal to come somewhere and ask for blueprints, ideas, like somebody's hard work just like that. I believe in sharing but by sharing there should be two parties who share, you have to give not just expect to get.

He would be much better served and actually get valuable info practically all he asked for, if he just shared here what he got and ask for input on how to make it better. At least that is what he is claiming that he produce said equipment for number of years.

It sounds like Toyota engineer coming to Ford saying "Hi I want to make engine which will power car and will have this and that part, I need complete details on how to make it. What can he expect?
And then, after exactly the same answer as he got in here from us, he say hold on I am doing this couple of years and just wanted to see what you do what else he can expect? 

Try again. Show us what you do, someone may help you. If you want to do business, set clear terms and somebody may decide to do business with you.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 6, 2013)

I would really be interested in seeing the device that is currently used. Surely after 30 years it must be online somewhere.


----------



## TomVader (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe he "invented" the Shor System !


----------



## Palladium (Jun 6, 2013)

I to would be interested in seeing the machine or a link.


----------



## Captobvious (Jun 7, 2013)

TomVader said:


> Maybe he "invented" the Shor System !



Wouldn't that be like a lamb wandering into a den of lions? If there's one thing I've picked up on over the time I've spent here it's the absolute loathing that exudes towards "shor" and it's "systems". :roll:


----------



## TomVader (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't blame them for the loathing, I have a little of it myself. Imagine a company trying to sell you a "Hand Sanitation System" and it consisted of soap and water at exorbitant prices. And to get you to keep buying supplies from them they call their products "Surfactant" and "Universal Solvent" and called their formulas "proprietary". It's insulting.
Sorry, still ranting. I hope to see this "machine" or "system" myself. I fear kamal has made his last post, however.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 7, 2013)

TomVader said:


> I hope to see this "machine" or "system" myself. I fear kamal has made his last post, however.



Pride is very difficult thing. It is good to be proud of your achievements but too much pride will result in underestimating others and thinking that "I know better" or "how dare you" things. 
Too much pride will cause you are no longer able to see bigger picture.


----------



## Smack (Jun 7, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> TomVader said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to see this "machine" or "system" myself. I fear kamal has made his last post, however.
> ...



Are you referring to ego here Pat? Sure sounds like it.


----------

